# Sig P320 AXG Scorpion



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Got a new Sig P320 AXG Scorpion.

It has an aluminum grip module with removable grip panels and an optics ready slide. The frame is compatible with the standard 9mm/40/357 Sig fire control units. The aluminum grip module's will also be available for the P320 Compact medium 9mm/40/357 Sig. The pistol comes with three 17 round magazines and a locking box. I already swapped the fire control units and slides with my other P320 40.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

desertman said:


> Got a new Sig P320 AXG Scorpion.
> 
> It has an aluminum grip module with removable grip panels and an optics ready slide. The frame is compatible with the standard 9mm/40/357 Sig fire control units. The aluminum grip module's will also be available for the P320 Compact medium 9mm/40/357 Sig. The pistol comes with three 17 round magazines and a locking box. I already swapped the fire control units and slides with my other P320 40.
> 
> ...


*VERY NICE!*


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Goldwing said:


> *VERY NICE!*


Thank You!!

I think that it's the newest latest and greatest from Sig? I like how they designed that aluminum frame to accommodate grip panels. It's the pretty much the same thickness as their polymer grip modules. I'll probably end up buying those aluminum grip modules for my other P320's once they become available. They add a whole new dimension to the P320 line of pistols. They give them a more refined look and feel.

I really like the P320's but never really cared for their standard polymer grip modules. I don't know to me they felt kinda cheap and scratch pretty easily? The X Frame modules are an improvement. The Wilson modules are the best out of the three. Glock frames and especially HK frames at least to me never felt cheap? Maybe it's me?


----------



## Courtney (Jan 8, 2022)

@ desertman Where did you get the 320 aluminum/black slide? Is that a custom cerekote? 🤔


----------



## in the know (11 mo ago)

Courtney said:


> @ desertman Where did you get the 320 aluminum/black slide? Is that a custom cerekote? 🤔


I know this is a old post but the the black slide, if it's not a Equinox gun, which happens to be a black slide with the sides sanded back to it's stainless steel base.


----------

